# Speaker Plugged into Jack Not Working



## freedavidc (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello All,

First post here. I'm fairly new to FreeBSD and I am currently using GhostBSD for my desktop. I would use the GhostBSD forum, however the registry does not accept my email account. As the title states, my speakers that are of a generic brand(Insignia) are not currently working. I have them plugged in and have the power on and I put the volume all the way to its top level. I thought I found the solution here:  https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/snd_hda-line-in-jack-does-not-work.77468/. However, I am not familiar with the configuration file that I was trying to edit: /boot/devices.hints and that only ended up muting my sound when I rebooted after an edit similar but not the same to what the link is displayed above. I really don't want to go back to GNU/Linux and I am will never, ever touch Windows again. I am really enjoying GhostBSD and want to keep it this way. Already installed FreeBSD 13 on my Lenovo RS140 server and plan to do things with that too now that I have some more time on my hands. But that help is for another thread, I guess. Any way, here is the output of a few commands that I saw the gentlemen in the other link use to display these things. 


```
root@dce:/home/davidc # sysctl dev.pcm
dev.pcm.1.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.1.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.1.play.vchanmode: passthrough
dev.pcm.1.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.1.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdaa1
dev.pcm.1.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.1.%location: nid=3
dev.pcm.1.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.1.%desc: Intel Skylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.play.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.play.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.%pnpinfo:
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=23
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%desc: Conexant CX20751/2 (Analog Speaker)
dev.pcm.%parent:


root@dce:/home/davidc # sysctl dev.hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040778d PWR DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.1.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00006611 PWR DIGITAL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001a07f0 16 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x80860101
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: Intel Skylake Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.init_clear: 0
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid28: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid27: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00000

dev.hdaa.0.nid26_original: 0x94a70120 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26_config: 0x94a7012f as=2 seq=15 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid26: pin: Mic (Fixed) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000020 IN
     Pin config: 0x94a7012f as=2 seq=15 device=Mic conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x002f0300 mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0 (0/36dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid25_original: 0x04a11030 as=3 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25_config: 0x04a11000 as=0 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid25: pin: Mic (Black Jack) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00001124 PDC IN VREF[ 80 HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x04a11000 as=0 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
      Input amp: 0x002f0300 mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0 (0/36dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid24_original: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24_config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid24: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0040048b PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00001124 PDC IN VREF[ 80 HIZ ]
     Pin config: 0x40f001f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000000
      Input amp: 0x002f0300 mute=0 step=3 size=47 offset=0 (0/36dB)
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid23_original: 0x94170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid23_config: 0x94170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid23: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00400501 PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x94170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=0x14 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid22_original: 0x04211040 as=4 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid22_config: 0x04211020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid22: pin: Headphones (Black Jack) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x0000001c PDC HP OUT
     Pin config: 0x04211020 as=2 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
    Connections: 2
          + <- nid=16 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid21: audio mixer [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0020050b PWR STEREO
      Input amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)
    Connections: 2
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=16 [audio output]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid20: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00100d1b LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000a0160 16 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x8003504a mute=1 step=80 size=3 offset=74 (-74/6dB)
    Connections: 3
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [DISABLED] (selected)
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=21 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid19: audio input [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00100d1b LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000a0160 16 24 bits, 44 48 96 KHz
      Input amp: 0x8003504a mute=1 step=80 size=3 offset=74 (-74/6dB)
    Connections: 3
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=24 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED] (selected)
          + <- nid=26 [pin: Mic (Fixed)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.0.nid18: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x0070000c
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
     Output amp: 0x000f0707 mute=0 step=7 size=15 offset=7 (-28/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid17: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00000c1d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000a0560 16 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.nid16: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00000c1d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000a0560 16 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80034a4a mute=1 step=74 size=3 offset=74 (-74/0dB)

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x17aa3823
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Conexant CX20751/2 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
```


----------



## bsduck (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome,

First make sure the system is using the correct sound device.
`sysctl hw.snd.default_unit` should return `0` (meaning your analog `dev.pcm.0`).
If it returns `1`, put `hw.snd.default_unit=0` in /etc/sysctl.conf to change the default.

Then try adding the following in /boot/devices.hints
`hint.hdaa.0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"`


----------



## freedavidc (Jul 25, 2021)

bsduck,

Thank you so much for your help! I was struggling a bit yesterday trying to figure things out for these speakers to work. It worked perfect after those edits and a reboot. Again, thank you for your help, bsduck.


```
[davidc@dce ~]$ sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
[davidc@dce ~]$ cat /boot/device.hints
# $FreeBSD$
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"
hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"
hint.fdc.0.irq="6"
hint.fdc.0.drq="2"
hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.0.drive="0"
hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"
hint.fd.1.drive="1"
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.psm.0.irq="12"
hint.sc.0.at="isa"
hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"
hint.uart.0.at="isa"
hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"
hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"
hint.uart.0.irq="4"
hint.uart.1.at="isa"
hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"
hint.uart.1.irq="3"
hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
hint.ppc.0.irq="7"
hint.atrtc.0.at="isa"
hint.atrtc.0.port="0x70"
hint.atrtc.0.irq="8"
hint.attimer.0.at="isa"
hint.attimer.0.port="0x40"
hint.attimer.0.irq="0"
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="1"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="1"
hint.hdaa.0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
```


----------

